# Ive been scanning the free ads again..... :D



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Hamster 6 months with cage (FREE) in Southsea, Portsmouth | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com
Spare Hamster Supplies Going For Free in Acomb, York | Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale | Gumtree.com
free hamster cages in Stoke, Stoke-on-Trent | Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale | Gumtree.com
CHINESE DWARF HAMSTER FREE TO A GOOD HOME in Botley, Southampton | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## GliterGirl13 (Jun 8, 2012)

any imac fantasy in Reading, Tilehurst colection only x


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooo, come across as rat cages in northamptonshire area? I keep looking but cant my head around gumtree!


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Where do you find all these free ads lol


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Google first then go to free sites from there, always lots of freebie animals though not necessarily in the right area to rescue from, so then you put on board incase others nearer and cross your fingers.


----------

